# Knicks at New Orleans



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here it is guys so let me ask you.


We have the seventh should we rest up the starters or try to move up in case another team moves down?


Thoughts?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Man I like Jarvis Hayes. I kinda wish we had gotten him instead of Sweetney.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Hayes looks like the second coming of Allan Houston.

anyway, i say try to win the games. Mainly cause im going to the cavs game, and it would suck to see everybody resting. Besides, we have a good shot at 6th, and a longshot at 5th. Might as well go for it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Hayes looks like the second coming of Allan Houston.


That's actually the comparison I was told most about Hayes before the season, a more athletic and slightly more defensively motivated Houston. He has only shown bits and pieces of that this season, but he has the potential.

I only saw a little bit of this game sadly, but it looked like a whole lot of bench for both teams. Good win for you guys, it'd be good for your bench to get a confidence boost going into the postseason.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Hayes looks like the second coming of Allan Houston.
> 
> anyway, i say try to win the games. Mainly cause im going to the cavs game, and it would suck to see everybody resting. Besides, we have a good shot at 6th, and a longshot at 5th. Might as well go for it.


Well his form isn't quite as good, he's doing something with his left hand I don't like.


But what I love is that he releases the ball at the apex of his jump every time, that's so awesome, especially since he jumps so high, reminds me of a younger houston.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Rest the players. 

Even if we have a farfetched shot at the fifth seed, I would rather "play it safe" with New Jersey than risk moving up to a matchup with Detroit.

Also, this is a selfish reason, but I love how Sweets plays the game and I want to see him log more minutes.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Rest the players. 

Even if we have a farfetched shot at the fifth seed, I would rather "play it safe" with New Jersey than risk moving up to a matchup with Detroit.

Also, this is a selfish reason, but I love how Sweets plays the game and I want to see him log more minutes.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I only saw a little bit of this game sadly, but it looked like a whole lot of bench for both teams. Good win for you guys, it'd be good for your bench to get a confidence boost going into the postseason.


Beating the Wizards minus Stackhouse and Kwame in overtime for the 2nd time this season (both were healthy the first time) is a confidence builder?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Beating the Wizards minus Stackhouse and Kwame in overtime for the 2nd time this season (both were healthy the first time) is a confidence builder?


A win is a win and wins build confidence.

I say rest now, because there are too many variables needed for us to move up to #5. So many things could go wrong, and NJ is a better match up for us than Detroit. If we rest our starters and give minutes to Sweetney and DerMarr, they can gain valuable experience too. 

Drafting Hayes probably wasn't a very good choice during the draft when we still had that logjam of guards. Spree was still here and Houston was not hurt. On the other hand, we had a logjam at PF too. If Houston is healthy we probably needed Sweetney more than Hayes.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

QUALITY wins build confidence. These guys are not stupid..they know when a win is not worth much.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> QUALITY wins build confidence


Sorry alfa,this is one of the few times where ill take quantitiy over quality.....

i am perfectly happy losing 3 games of the NBA finals by 35 points each,but winning 4 games by 1 point..Give me quantity..A win is a win


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

i would have rather taken sweetney there. the other guy layden wanted to take was nick collison, i dont even know if he is still even in the leauge!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Guys, our BENCH and the wizards BENCH played basically the entire 4th and the OT. dont act like Marbury and Arenas were in their and they had a OT game. It was NOT like that. It was Frank Williams, DJ, Sweetney, Tim Thomas, and Mutombo. They Had Blake, Dixon, Etan Thomas and some other guys. Come on.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Frank Williams, DJ, Sweetney, Tim Thomas, and Mutombo


You made me think of something..Ill take that squad over our starting squad,and Ill bet we kick your butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You van have Shandon and Naz and KT..

Ill take Sweets,Deke and DJ.....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> i would have rather taken sweetney there. the other guy layden wanted to take was nick collison, i dont even know if he is still even in the leauge!



He dislocated his shoulder in practice and sat out for the year. He seems real solid, I wouldn't put to much hate on him just yet.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I say rest the weak, play the strong, try to win. But not to move up. This team still needs to develope the winning-reflex.

Old Knicks could flip a switch at playoffs, clamp-down big time on D, and start a whole new season. This team is still figuring out some basics.

Still breaking in the machinery. Needs to work itself into efficiency. Keep working those gears, just don't stress the parts.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> the other guy layden wanted to take was nick collison, i dont even know if he is still even in the leauge!


This is the most brainless comment of the day. There's a reason Collison played on the national team. It was playing for the national team where Collison hurt his shoulder FYI.

2. Darko
4. Bosh
9. Sweetney
12. Collison

If you consider Darko a PF (I don't) Collison was the 4th PF taken in the draft. He was the most NBA ready of all the players listed above, and is a sure bet to be a solid contributor in the league even taking his injury into account. Not all-star, but solid. Which is basically what Sweetney amounts to either way. If Sweetney got hurt instead of Collison, everybody would be crying about why Layden didn't take Collison, even though pretty much every educated source in the country had the Sonics taking Collison at 12th, it was the no-brainer of the draft.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Sweetney > Collison. Didnt collison play center in college? The most NBA ready because he was a senior. Sweetney came out after his junior year.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Collisons strength was questionable for the pro game...hopefully,he will fully recuperate and we will find out


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess it doesn't really matter how NBA ready Collison was. We had a glut over PFs at that time, and i doubt Collison would have played anyway. Personally i think Sweetney has a better upside than Collison. Draft the player with the bigger upside if you don't need to play that player right now.

And I still think a win is a win. Winning is contagious. Doesn't matter if you beat up the Wizards, you still won and that feels good. A quality win builds more confidence, but that doesn't mean that a regular win is nothing. As long as you win, it is good. This is from personal experience.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about that Knick bench tonight? They were awesome. I am liking the potential of Sweetney and Frank Williams next year coming off the bench. Dermarr Johnson too. The Knicks finally have some youth that they can let grow with the team.

Thank you Isiah.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

The bench was definitely impressive tonight. The extra playing time is showing significant repercussions. In fact, they have been outshining the starters as of late.

I especially love Sweets. He is becoming more efficient each and every game. He will be a key contributor in our hopefully long playoff run.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Moochie Norris played an amazing game. hes a horrible player, but everything was going his way. even the ugliest shots were going on.

our BENCH beat the hornets STARTERS. Baron Davis, David Wesley, PJ Brown, Magloire couldnt beat Moochie, Frank, DJ, Sweets and Nazr. That must give them confidence


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

our bench beat them cause sweets and Dj are MUCH better than KT and shandon.anderson

this was a big game for sweetney..i wanted to see how he would do against big guys like magloire,pj brown and the tractor..and now we know..hes the real deal

kt is not gonna be very happy next year..

anyone notice KVH lost his starting position to mason..is he injured??


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrats on the win. Sweetney hit the shots when we left him open. You guys got alot of second chance points too.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

wow. I think out of everybody coming off the bench having great games, I was the most impressed with Frank Williams. I didn't know he could pass like that, with a little work he could be the next JKidd aka FWill (only black). also sweetney as well, next year i foresee him being a double double threat every night.


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> our bench beat them cause sweets and Dj are MUCH better than KT and shandon.anderson
> 
> this was a big game for sweetney..i wanted to see how he would do against big guys like magloire,pj brown and the tractor..and now we know..hes the real deal
> ...


 Yeah, he sprained his hand a couple of weeks ago. Good win by the bench. I just hope the Hornets recover from this embaressing loss and beat the Wizards and keep teh 6th spot.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I was the most impressed with Frank Williams


hes a great passer...hes got a funny game..always in control,almost looks non chalant like Clyde...I think Chaneys BIG mistake was not playing him and playing ping pong with Ward and Eisly...

Ill give Layden credit...He got us Williams..he got us lampe and Sweetney..But why in the world was sooo loyal to Chaney was beyond me....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I didn't know he could pass like that, with a little work he could be the next JKidd aka FWill (only black).


1. If FWill can learn how to run the break perfectly, learn how to spearhead the defense, and learn how to throw pinpoint passes, then yes, he will be Jason Kidd, and he'll be a hall of famer. He already has the poor shooting. Of course, the chances of this happening are next to nothing. Next to nothing as in .00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% chance.

2. Jason Kidd is black.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If FWill can learn how to run the break perfectly, learn how to spearhead the defense, and learn how to throw pinpoint passes, then yes, he will be Jason Kidd, and he'll be a hall of famer,just like HOWARD EISLY


Well said,blind scout:yes:


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. If FWill can learn how to run the break perfectly, learn how to spearhead the defense, and learn how to throw pinpoint passes, then yes, he will be Jason Kidd, and he'll be a hall of famer. He already has the poor shooting. Of course, the chances of this happening are next to nothing. Next to nothing as in .00000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% chance.
> ...


Kidd is black??? What the heck?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Kidd is as black as Halle Berry.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Kidd is black??? What the heck?


thats very funny...Rashidi,are you sure both his parents are black??


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

He's mixed, like Jeter (and Halle).


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

and i assume arron williams


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

..and Doleac


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

and Doleac!!!!!!!!!!!LMFAO .......

please,no offense to anyone,but doleac is as white as they come...there is no mix there as evidenced by his 2"vertical


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

I was talking about Jamarr Doleac..shooting guard from South-East Western Tennesee Tech.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> thats very funny...Rashidi,are you sure both his parents are black??


Kidd is as black as Halle Berry.

Do some research.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I think mixed is not only more descriptive, it's also more PC and more accurate. Demanding that someone who is mixed race, and looks white, IS black is a bit weird. He is not black or white, he's some of both.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, did some research and Kidd is mivxed, but is that grounds for saying he is black? He does have black blood but there is a difference between regular NBA black like Marbury and Kidd black. Technically you could say Kidd is black I guess, but that would be misleading.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Who really gives a crap?.....black...white...yellow..red...we got em all. The real question should be whether or not they can 'ball.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think mixed is not only more descriptive, it's also more PC and more accurate. Demanding that someone who is mixed race, and looks white, IS black is a bit weird. He is not black or white, he's some of both.


Halle Berry is also mixed, but she considers herself black. That's just how it is. If you're mixed, people consider you black. John Starks was also mixed.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Go ahead Rashidi, stick to your guns, argue it for days. These people are mixed and when stated as such there is little to no confusion. But I'm clear you have an opposing view that will be the right one till the day you die, so go ahead, call 'em what you like.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I never said I agreed or disagreed, I just said that's the way things are. You can't change it, and I can't change it.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

What are you talking about? You can't change the way YOU speak about race?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Halle Berry is also mixed, but she considers herself black. That's just how it is. If you're mixed, people consider you black. John Starks was also mixed.


Halle Berry considers herself black, but does Kidd consider himself black? I think Kidd considers himself more white than black. I can't back it up now, because I don't think anyone ever asked Kidd that before but that is what I thik, considering he looks more white than black.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> What are you talking about? You can't change the way YOU speak about race?


You obviously missed something if we're not even on the same subject.



> I think Kidd considers himself more white than black. I can't back it up now, because I don't think anyone ever asked Kidd that before but that is what I thik, considering he looks more white than black.


I think you're just saying that because he looks more white. Case in point of what I was saying, if you look black, you're labeled black, and if you look white, you're labeled white. Individually speaking, it really depends on how your parents raise you, where you're raised, etc.

Kidd was raised in Oakland, no? Or in that area at least. Based on that if he had to choose he'd probably say black. Isn't his wife black too?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi, what do you suppose this topic has become about? It's about how YOU are LABELING people of mixed race as if they were of one race. You need to take a look at your need to do that. After you have we can continue if you'd like.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you're just saying that because he looks more white. Case in point of what I was saying, if you look black, you're labeled black, and if you look white, you're labeled white. Individually speaking, it really depends on how your parents raise you, where you're raised, etc.
> ...


Hey, asI said, it is just what I think. None of us can prove our point since Kidd hasn't said anything about this subject himself.


----------

